# Ornithoctoninae Sp. Mindanao?



## ArachnoAddict (Mar 18, 2014)

Just heard of this T [still traumatized]
And it's a native to Mindanao [still hesitating to continue or not]
[continue then] I haven't found out about these until someone told me
but they are of the Ornithoctoninae maybe someone has had some experience with 
these kind of Ts, so can I ask for a caresheet about this T
Debating on whether I should get one of these
here are some pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oreo (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a nice looking T. Considering your recent incidents though, I'd suggest focusing on taking care of the Ts you have for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 23, 2014)

I think someone just miscalled them. It should be Ornithoctonus as this is a more valid genus name. Ornithoctoninae is a subfamily. They are an arboreal species of South-east Asian tarantulas. Much like the Cyriopagopus genus in the Philippines.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 23, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> I think someone just miscalled them. It should be Ornithoctonus as this is a more valid genus name. Ornithoctoninae is a subfamily. They are an arboreal species of South-east Asian tarantulas. Much like the Cyriopagopus genus in the Philippines.


I've never heard of an arboreal Ornithoctonus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## korg (Mar 23, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> I think someone just miscalled them. It should be Ornithoctonus as this is a more valid genus name. Ornithoctoninae is a subfamily. They are an arboreal species of South-east Asian tarantulas. Much like the Cyriopagopus genus in the Philippines.


It's not uncommon to label a tarantula using the subfamily when the genus can't be readily determined... there's absolutely no basis for saying it "should be Ornithoctonus ."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 24, 2014)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I've never heard of an arboreal Ornithoctonus.


That's because Philippine tarantulas are poorly studied and there is a new trend of upcoming species coming in from the Cyriopagopus and Ornithoctonus genus here that were found high-up in trees (collected WC specimens were 11 meters of the ground) in the southern region of the country where terrorism and civil unrest abound so chances for a better research is slim for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Lopez (Mar 24, 2014)

Ornithoctoninae is correct, where are you getting Ornithoctonus from? Ornithoctonus is a genus, and people aren't talking about these spiders at genus level.


----------



## Boy Damang (Oct 3, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/585749348103016/photos/pcb.841683665842915/841682992509649/?type=1
[/img](linked)


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 3, 2014)

Boy Damang said:


> https://www.facebook.com/585749348103016/photos/pcb.841683665842915/841682992509649/?type=1
> [/img](linked)



That looks a lot like a Cyriopagopus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AriverLobos (Jan 7, 2017)

Ornithoctoninae Sp. Southern Mindanao



__ AriverLobos
__ Aug 5, 2016
__ 6


















Ornithoctoninae Sp. Southern Mindanao



__ AriverLobos
__ Aug 5, 2016



						Slings 60+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tazz (May 30, 2017)

so i have a quarter to half inch mindanao i have one of only two in the whole usa i have been trying to aquire this spider for years now and it looks like you have alot of knowledge about themshould i keep the substrate moist or dry this is my favorite spider i own and any help you could give me to keep it healthy and alive and well would be very very appreciated


----------



## orbenet (Aug 25, 2017)

tazz said:


> so i have a quarter to half inch mindanao i have one of only two in the whole usa i have been trying to aquire this spider for years now and it looks like you have alot of knowledge about themshould i keep the substrate moist or dry this is my favorite spider i own and any help you could give me to keep it healthy and alive and well would be very very appreciated


Mindanao is a Tropical area with heavy rainforest. So keep it as a rainforest dweller. =)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kye (Sep 14, 2018)

Id?


----------



## weibkreux (Sep 15, 2018)

Kye said:


> Id?


Post it in ID section bro, for better identification and replies. Btw, is that yours?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 15, 2018)

How on earth did you find this thread and decide to add your spider to it for an ID request??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kye (Sep 16, 2018)

Teal said:


> How on earth did you find this thread and decide to add your spider to it for an ID request??


Lmao. I was reading everything here about Philippine sp. Forgot that this was an old thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 16, 2018)

Kye said:


> Lmao. I was reading everything here about Philippine sp. Forgot that this was an old thread.


That is a very reasonable thing to have happen LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 11, 2018)

ArachnoAddict said:


> Just heard of this T [still traumatized]
> And it's a native to Mindanao [still hesitating to continue or not]
> [continue then] I haven't found out about these until someone told me
> but they are of the Ornithoctoninae maybe someone has had some experience with
> ...


Well I've raised one of it and it is not delicate as Avicularias


----------



## SerpenTAIL (Dec 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

